# FFA Logo



## mb (Feb 22, 2008)

Not sure if this is the place, but we are looking for a FFA embroidered logo. Does anybody know where we can locate one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2ampress (Oct 28, 2009)

Have you tried to contact anyone at ffa.org?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Per Forum Guidelines:

We Do Not Allow File Sharing:

T-ShirtForums is a friendly discussion forum for the t-shirt industry. 

Our members love to share helpful information and sometimes may not realize that sharing digital files that they didn't create could violate copyright and licensing agreements for those files.

Digital artwork (like clipart, vector files, etc) are considered intellectual property, and although you may own the right to use a set that you own, it often violates the licensing agreement when you share those digital files with people who did not purchase the digital files from the copyright owner.

Please do not use T-ShirtForums to ask for digital files to be sent to you.

Please do not offer to send someone a digital file that you did not create.

You can ask where you can buy a particular vector file or piece of clipart, but you can't ask someone to send you the files or to contact you via PM so they can send you the files.

Please help us out by pointing people to the places where they can legitimately buy the digital files they need 
__________________


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

Where can I buy the FFA logo from-for embroidery? perferrable on the left chest.
Thanks


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Kimsie said:


> Where can I buy the FFA logo from-for embroidery? perferrable on the left chest.
> Thanks


 
Kimsie, Actually you do not have to buy. If you are authorized and recieve permission, they will allow you to download. Have your contact get you in touch with the main organization, and they'll tell you where to download an approved file that has a color sheet and rules of use. The one that they offer is the only one you should use.


----------

